# Hello from a family now owned by a Vizsla



## JulieE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone!
We are from Wisconsin and have been reading the forums for months now, navigating ourselves through the wonderful maze of puppy hood again. (we also have the sweetest, little 12 lb Boston, Macie.)
Almost 18 months ago, I had the pleasure of meeting a vizsla for the first time ever. I have never forgotten the awesome sight of that dog. I was positively captivated. And after much research and consideration, today our family is proud to be owned by our sweet little girl Maggie Rose. She is 4 1/2 months old and just a wonderful puppy. She will be trained for hunting as my husband has several hundred acres to hunt on 20mins from us. But we can not imagine life without her for 6 whole weeks. :'( 
My question is when does their crazy energy start to kick in? It must be on the horizon. I know it's still winter here but Maggie is pretty calm. Maybe she is taking her clues from Macie? That's not to say that she can't hold her own at daycare. She goes once/week and she plays her heart out for 6 solid hours. But the rest of the time, I am home with her and she is a pretty mellow.
Do you remember when your V started the crazy's???
Look forward to meeting all of you!
Julie


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

I had just put him and his box in the back of the car when I picked him up and it started.
And right now I can hear him talking to the birds out in the back garden. ???
Thats 2 and a half years now.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde was crazy from day one. Enjoy it!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each Vizsla is different. I have one that is a high wire act, and the other is so mellow you barely notice her. Turn 'em both loose on birds though and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then try to find their "off" switch. ;D, 

Take as she is,a nd let her be her own "person". 
The hunters in your house are really going to love hunting over a Vizsla. They are so smart, and just a joy to hunt with. Once they get the whole picture it's awesome. After I limited out with mine for the day, I used to hunt them for other guys and track cripples that went down. They are extremely good after the shot.
Forget the eCollars with point mode, gps tracking, and hawk screams, you won't need them. This is a dog that keeps track of it's owner.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww I'd forgotten how cute they are when they're little and wrinkly!

Ours has always been slightly nutty. I have photo's from when w visited the breeder - my husband is sitting on the ground with one that is quite happy having a little cuddle and in the corner of the photo is a blur of a puppy flying past ears flapping. I have a feeling we brought home the tear-away and not the cuddler but it's been fun (mostly)!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Vinnie has always been a bit of a sleeper when at home with a few funny five minutes when he tears round the house. When he goes out on his walk he is not interested in birds and things but absolutely loves stick to beyond normal and will plays with every dog he comes accross! then comes home and chills again. When he knows we are going out for a walk he gets his bum in the air makes all sorts of funny noises and then spins a few times then bum up again! He is 9 months and pretty crazy in his own little way


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello there.
My pup Casey is 7 1/2 months old now. She was actually very mellow from the beginning. She has always fallen asleep between 7 and 8 whether she's been highly exercised or not, and will sleep until 8am if I let her. She'll whine here and there to go out for walks and zooms around the house on occasion, but from what I understand with Vizsla's, she's a pretty mellow pup. She probably gets 1.5 hours or so of exercise a day, especially recently since Pittsburgh's been buried with snow and she seems pretty content with that. I can't wait until spring to really get her out.
The only problem we've had is walking on a leash. She truly does not like it. If we have her in the park or fields off leash she listens perfectly, but when a leash comes on she pulls and tugs like crazy. Plus she'll jump up on people when on leash but not when off. We're heading to obedience class in a couple weeks to try and correct that.
Jenn


----------



## JulieE (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...all are most helpful!
We are so excited to have the privilege of raising a vizsla. I can already see how special they are.


----------

